
Last Days of Reality: Facebook profiling, machine learning, augmented reality - frogurt
http://meanjin.com.au/essays/the-last-days-of-reality/
======
auoasis
Exceptional, factual, frightening story. Everyone who uses social media needs
to read this. It is a wake up call for us all and hopefully a call to action
for some...

------
mpesce
All of the references in the article were published here
[https://markpesce.com/meanjin/](https://markpesce.com/meanjin/)

------
tparisi
Nice. Terrifying.

